# mailing honey



## urbanoutlaw (Nov 19, 2012)

I sent a jar to my sister in Oregon using a USPS box. Balled up newspaper seemed to do the trick. Foam peanuts also worked well.

Given our recent experiences, I would worry more about someone giving themselves a five-finger discount while the package is in transit.


----------



## Jeanette (Jul 7, 2012)

A few layers of bubble wrap sounds suitable. I suggest also plastering the outside of the package with 'Fragile' stickers and 'This Way Up' arrows. However, since human beings don't always follow instructions, it might be best to 'ere on the side of caution'. It might be worth putting each honey pot into a sealed plastic bag before packaging.

Is there any way that you could use plastic jars instead of glass?


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

I recommend one jar per shipping box. I once sent 3 glass jars, bubble wrapped and packing paper, and because they kept hitting together they ended up broken by the time they delivered. But honey didn't leak, amazingly.


----------



## OneEyedRooster (Nov 10, 2012)

I ship quite a bit using USPS, most of the time using the medium flat rate box since I can get several one pound jars in at a time. I pack the same for one jar or several, I use the cheapest small trash bag I have on hand and line the box with it. I then put down a square of bubble wrap, then wrap the jar one time around with bubble wrap, fill box with packing peanuts and then put another square of bubble wrap on top. I then gather the bag and close it up and tape it. Then just tape up the box and have USPS put this side up and fragile stamps on it. Ship over 200 glass jars last year with only one lid getting bent but zero spill. When I ship multiples I also put a piece of cardboard divider between jars too. Takes about as long to box one jar as it does 8, which takes me about 5 minutes.


----------



## randydrivesabus (Apr 27, 2006)

thanks for the tips. i'll get some supplies down at the post office.


----------



## urbanoutlaw (Nov 19, 2012)

OneEyedRooster has given you great suggestions. If you don't want to use trash bags, try gallon ziplock freezer bags. Also, putting a fragile label doesn't help much if shipping UPS or FedEx, but it won't hurt anything.

If you're also sending soft items (clothes, etc), wrap the jars inside them for extra protection.


----------

